

Twitter has quietly become a cash machine - tonystubblebine
http://www.businessinsider.com/twitter-is-obscenely-profitable-2011-6

======
macrael
Interesting analysis, I feel like 100k per employee might be a little low, but
regardless it seems likely that twitter is making real money.

